# Jowl bacon.



## ahakohda (Apr 4, 2012)

Ordered some pastured pork jowl bacon from North Carolina and brined it according to Rytek Kutas recipe with juniper berries. Also some regular pork bellies.

Smoked at 135 till internal 120 using MES40 and amnps with mix of cherry and oak first 6 hours and finished with pitmaster mix last 12 hours.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 4, 2012)

looks great Kohda.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks good!
I love jowl bacon!


----------



## mistabob (Apr 8, 2012)

I always love jowl bacon and guanciale... the texture is great.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2012)

I love Jowl. I just can't find any with any Fat on them around here and shipping from out of state is beyond my budget. I can't wait until Pork producers drop that "Other White Meat" Bulls#!t and get back to raising proper Hogs!...JJ


----------

